# Putting 'blame" on inanimate objects....



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yahoo news just put up a headline, saying "Brakes may to blame in Denver jet crash". I am not trying to negated in any way the tragedy of the event, but why do we insist on putting the "blame" on an inanimate object that just sits there, being what it was made by people to be, obeying all the laws of physics and nature?? Any object is just that, an object, which could never rightfully receive any blame for anything....The only blame for that jet incident, or anything, fully rests on the people that made the inanimate objects or objects....Peoples "sin" in someway along the chain of events leading up to the jet crash is to "blame" for the crash, not the brakes or any other object.
Stepping off of soap box.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like "who sinned so that this man became blind, he or his parents?"

Not every mistake or negative circumstance is the result of someone's personal sin.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

A jet plain crash can not be compared to a man being born blind....In my humble opinion

Some kind of sin entered the picture along the perhaps long chain of events leading to the jet crash...

Take Apollo 13, someone did not make a weld properly months before the event, thus this human act being the blame for it. The act of making that sloppy weld was a sin, the person did not take up due diligence to make a proper and lasting weld. The weld was not to blame, but the blame rests on the person or persons making the weld months before the flight of Apollo 13.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 22, 2008)

"Brakes may to blame in Denver jet crash."

It's a headline, so it's shorthand.

I suppose the alternative could be like this:

"Lazy mechanic who took an early coffee break last week and forgot to tighten the gizmo that sends impulse signals to anti-skid braking devices in airliner not yet blamed for crash, but officials are looking into it, and someone is going to pay. . . ."


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know -- I don't think everything has to be someone's fault: even the most thorough, diligent work, checked and rechecked can sometimes still have something wrong with it. Maybe someone did "sin" and do a bad job with these brakes; maybe they didn't.

Either way, that's not the point of the statement: they just meant that there was a problem with the brakes; this was the immediate cause of the crash. Sure, there may have been a more foundational cause (i.e., someone forgot to install the brake pads), but that's not what they're trying to say.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 22, 2008)

Zeno333 said:


> A jet plain crash can not be compared to a man being born blind....In my humble opinion
> 
> Some kind of sin entered the picture along the perhaps long chain of events leading to the jet crash...
> 
> Take Apollo 13, someone did not make a weld properly months before the event, thus this human act being the blame for it. The act of making that sloppy weld was a sin, the person did not take up due diligence to make a proper and lasting weld. The weld was not to blame, but the blame rests on the person or persons making the weld months before the flight of Apollo 13.



There are plenty of possibilities why something like a brake failure could take place. It doesn't have to be anyone's sin. Even providing Apollo 13 as an example doesn't prove that the poor welding was because of laziness and sin. Even if that could proven, you can't project that onto all cases of machine malfunction. 

Here's a proximate example: you spelled plane as "plain," but that error was not the result of sin.


----------



## satz (Dec 22, 2008)

God may have willed that a particular event occurs, even a evil one like an accident, regardless of the diligence of the people involved in the event before or during.

There is not always a sin by a specific individual that causes every evil event.


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2008)

So lots of planes have come down by lighting, birds being sucked into engines and unexpected gusts of wind. (It was all I could do to keep from throwing up all over once in PNG when I almost crashed due to turbulence).

So who's sin is responsible for birds, lighting and wind?


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

TimV said:


> So lots of planes have come down by lighting, birds being sucked into engines and unexpected gusts of wind. (It was all I could do to keep from throwing up all over once in PNG when I almost crashed due to turbulence).
> 
> So who's sin is responsible for birds, lighting and wind?



I am referring to a jets brakes not working and the true causes of that....a completely different subject realm than lightning bringing down a jet.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 22, 2008)

> 2: And Jesus answered and said to them, "Do you suppose that these Galileans were worse sinners than all other Galileans, because they suffered such things? 3:I tell you, no; but unless you repent you will all likewise perish. 4:Or those eighteen on whom the tower in Siloam fell and killed them, do you think that they were worse sinners than all other men who dwelt in Jerusalem? 5:I tell you, no; but unless you repent you will all likewise perish." Luke 13:2-5



Who is at fault is not as important as the message the accident sends to the world- Repent and believe upon the Lord Jesus Christ for the remission of sins.

Theognome


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2008)

> I am referring to a jets brakes not working and the true causes of that....a completely different subject realm than lightning bringing down a jet.


Why? Parts fail, and it's not always anyone's fault.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

TimV said:


> > I am referring to a jets brakes not working and the true causes of that....a completely different subject realm than lightning bringing down a jet.
> 
> 
> Why? Parts fail, and it's not always anyone's fault.



When you say that "parts fail", you are already putting blame into the equation...When someone says "parts fail" one needs to then ask what the parts failed to do? There is a "failure" already admitted in the statement...Like I proposed in my opening point and claim, an inanimate object can not "fail" to do anything, it just exists while it obeys all the laws of physics and nature...So going back to what something "fails" to do, what an object fails to do, is it fails to do what it is designed to do or intended by the general publics opinion to do, and since any object can only merely exist obeying the laws of nature, something other than an inanimate object must be the "cause" of that objects failure to do something expected. That other entity are people that make the inanimate object. Any of the "failure" that is in your statement that "parts fail" is in people, and not the part in question. Yes, parts fail, objects move and make other objects in turn movie, but all "blame" and actual causes of what any designed object does, (any a jets brake system is certainly a designed object, lightning bolts from a thunderstorm is not), is always a result of what people do. Again, brakes just exist and obey physics, only people can not obey, and thus only people can sin. And it is indeed a sin to make a brake system that does not perform in such a way as to not cause great harm to others. Some person somewhere did something that was the cause of the brakes not stopping the jet. The brakes do not have a mind that all of a sudden decided to not work properly that day....People though have minds that gave the brakes the particular physical characteristics that made the brakes do what they must do....since they can only obey the laws of physics.

I will not belabor the point anymore....I can not explain it any better than I already have.


----------



## satz (Dec 23, 2008)

But you are assuming that even with the necessary diligence, those responsible for designing or maintaining a brake system are able to perfectly predict how the system will function in every single possible contingency. Having a competent understanding of the laws of physics, as mankind does, is very different from having perfect control over those laws.

Psalms 127:1 _ Except the LORD build the house, they labour in vain that build it: except the LORD keep the city, the watchman waketh but in vain._

Also, despite the best efforts and diligence of those involved in any system, God may have other plans in his secret will. 

I just don’t see it as being true that every accident of this kind is attributable to a specific individual’s sin.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 23, 2008)

Parts can be blamed. For example, the starter recently went out on my minivan. I did nothing to cause the starter to stop working. In fact as far as I know there is no way of knowing that a starter is even going bad until it in fact goes bad. It is just facts.

No matter how picky one is about their car sooner or later the engine will blow. These things break and fail. Sin does not enter into the picture.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 23, 2008)

I think he is just saying it is like the headlines that say 

Speeding SUV kills pedestrian

or 

Guns in Home Responsible for Deaths of Children


It just puts a picture in the mind of machines taking over.


----------



## discipulo (Dec 23, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Parts can be blamed. For example, the starter recently went out on my minivan. I did nothing to cause the starter to stop working. In fact as far as I know there is no way of knowing that a starter is even going bad until it in fact goes bad. It is just facts.
> 
> No matter how picky one is about their car sooner or later the engine will blow. These things break and fail. Sin does not enter into the picture.




There is also the supernatural cause

_And He took off their chariot wheels, so that they drove them with difficulty. _ Exodus 14:25



.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 23, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> "Brakes may to blame in Denver jet crash."
> 
> It's a headline, so it's shorthand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 25, 2008)

"Brakes may to blame in Denver jet crash"

Perhaps by "blame" they mean cause. You do not want to read into a word for a single meaning. For example, people use the word "luck". When people say "good luck" do they deny that God is in control of all things, or are they wishing you well on your task that you plan to do?


----------

